# poplar/cherry



## joewho (Oct 31, 2006)

I have to match a poplar mantle to some cherry book cases.

The book cases are basset and look like cherry wood with classic cherry finish.

I'm not very good at knowing my woods, as far as hardness. I'd like to use thinned shellac to seal, if needed.

Anyone have a stain mix to achieve classic cherry on the poplar?
I've seen a few, but this is the best place to get the info.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I suggest you do some experimenting with stains. Take some samples and start with some waterbase stains to mix for color. Waterbase is easy to dilute and doesn't carry as much color as a pigmented oil base stain. You can increase the concentration gradually. You could also try RIT Dyes, which have a variety of shades and are sold in grocery stores and a variety of general merchandise stores.

If you can't get it close try the same thing with oil base stains, and dilute with mineral spirits. The general theory in color matching is to use a mix of likely stains that when dry will be close in color. Remember that adding a finish to dried stained wood will change the color even further, so take your samples out to that stage.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't know what Basset's or your idea of classic cherry is but real cherry is a lot of colors somewhat layered. If I were trying to get poplar to look (in color) like cherry I would use at least two dye stains ,shellac and an all pigment(or gel) stain. This not an easy task.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

Be sure to use the shellac first. Poplar will blotch badly with just the stain. I use a 1# cut. Put the shellac on your test piece and mix a few different shades, putting them on the test piece in strips, getting darker as you go. You might want to put on your finish coat (poly or whatever) to see the final result. You can then place the test strips next to your existing cherry to match.

Cherry isn't always exactly the same color, especially if it is older and wasn't stained, just allowed to darken naturally (it is photosensitive) so you may not find a stain that exactly matches, but the good news is it looks good with just about anything.


----------



## joewho (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. I figured it wouldn't be easy. 

No control on what the carpenter uses for wood. Alder might have been a better choice for this.

I'm not so sure about using a full 1# cut, will thin it down with alcohol and try different mixes first. 

Well, I'm going to go with some red mahogany, cherry, colonial maple mixes first. Then go from there.

Thanks again.


----------

